# Wanting to upgrade an old system



## therat1989 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys I recently got my dad's old system and I am happy with it as of now but I am used to so much more sound. (My car has two Digital Design 12" subs that can pull a 143db at competition.) I am really interested in upgrading the Bass a little bit. First off I do not know too much on technical specs so bare with me. 

First specs on speakers and such.

Receiver: Optimus STAV-3270 professional series
Front speakers: Optimus
Center Speaker: Optimus
Rear speakers: Realistic (8ohms,40W max)
Subwoofer: Optimus Pro SW-12 (8ohms 100W max)

What are the cheapest ways to upgrade the system. I have heard an amp is a great way to start. Or maybe even switching out another 12 inch sub if the receiver can handle it. I mainly want more bass but am interested in getting a complete package. Thanks guys.


----------



## therat1989 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well heres an update..the sub was dry rotted and tore.. lol so let me know guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think given the list of items you have you may need to upgrade almost everything.
Have a look at this post for starters.


----------



## therat1989 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have looked at that post and I am not looking to spend hardly any money. I basically want to improve my system slightly to have a little more bass. I now am going to buy a subwoofer to go back in it. I like home theatre and all but I am not really into it enough to spend big money. I will honestly be happy with more bass right now and that is all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is about the cheapest sub I would recomend for anyone.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you'll be happy with the Dayton sub offerings from Part Express for less than $200: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

There are smaller subs for $$ money there as well.


----------



## therat1989 (Jun 20, 2010)

The Dayton looks like a great sub. I have also pondered the idea of just buying a 12 inch sub used in a car and installing it in my Box as even more of a budget build but the dayton does look great.


----------

